# Search for Hybrids with acaule



## Dido (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello I am new to this forum, but I am not new to Cyps. 

I have a little variation of natural Kinds and Hybrids. But my love is still Acaule. I have a few acaule and hopefully they will bloom again. 
But i am searching about contact to guys who have Hybrids with them. 

I only have a prof. Robatsch in my garden, and hopefully it will bloom this year. 
do anyone maybe have seedlings to trade or seed from Haybrids for me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome, check w/ some of the vendors here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome, Dido! Seems to me there's a recent thread about Cyp. hybrids. Check the Breeding & Production section as well as the Cyp section.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 12, 2010)

As you no doubt know, very few C. acaule hybrids have been made or registered, let alone grown to be sold (currently there are only three registered hybrids). So, good luck finding some and welcome to the forum! 

Oh, BTW, if your Prof. Karl Robatsch flowers, please post a pic. Thanks!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome! 

We have tried several acaule hybrids and most seedlings have only grown for a couple of seasons, gradually losing vigor and dying. I too would be much like to see a photo of the Professor when it blooms!

Ron


----------



## McKatelyn (Mar 13, 2010)

You might try Vermont ladyslipper co. They came out with January Sunshine. Thats my fav of the the acaule hybrids. http://www.imaginingdesign.com/orchid/view.php?sID=157


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm somewhat surprised how that turned out. Very rich color!


----------



## Hera (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not into cyps, but that website was very nice. There's more to them than I realized. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cypripedium January Sunshine is gorgous. too bad they don't grow well I assume


----------



## McKatelyn (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that website for a quick check of what hybrids come from what species. I emailed vermont ladyslipper co and asked them if January Sunshine needs acid soil or if it can grow in reg soil like pubescens. They haven't gotten back to me yet about it. I would assume it would be much easier to grow than acaule because most of the parviflorum hybrids that I know of are easy to grow and take after that parent. That would just be my guess anyway.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2010)

McKatelyn said:


> I love that website for a quick check of what hybrids come from what species. I emailed vermont ladyslipper co and asked them if January Sunshine needs acid soil or if it can grow in reg soil like pubescens. They haven't gotten back to me yet about it. I would assume it would be much easier to grow than acaule because most of the parviflorum hybrids that I know of are easy to grow and take after that parent. That would just be my guess anyway.



There isn't a lot known about acaule hybrids because, as was said, there are only a few and none of them are widely available. But I have heard nothing but negatives about them... they tend to grow very slowly and take forever to flower... if they even survive to flowering. Granted, this new one _may_ turn out better due to the parviflorum parentage, but it's not guaranteed. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> I'm not into cyps, but that website was very nice. There's more to them than I realized. Thanks for posting.


 That's like saying, "I'm not into Phrag besseae hybrids!" :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the answers. 

I will post a photo when in bloom. 

Think my Prof Robatsch is a true kind. I ve got it direct from Mr Raschhun. 

He only have one plant, and he divided it all 4-5 Years. This year I get a part of it. He sold 3 plants. I baught the cheapest one, but one of the biggest root I ever get. And on the photo it was the plant with the smallest roots. 
I baught 2 Bernie too. Potted them near my Princess, hope all will blooming this year. 
Amazing is, that Bernie show in the root a part of fargesii and of reginae, I never seen that at Hybrids. 
I tryed to cross my acaule but till now I get since years no seed from my plants. So i am still searching for Hybrids.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> That's like saying, "I'm not into Phrag besseae hybrids!" :rollhappy:



I agree! Cyps have a lot to offer! Their only drawback is the short blooming season. But I still get more excited about blooming Cyps than any other plant. Spring is the height of my year because of Cyps.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dido said:


> Thanks a lot for the answers.
> 
> I will post a photo when in bloom.
> 
> ...



I think I speak for everyone here when I say we are looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Dido (Mar 14, 2010)

Not a problem. I have a nice photo from one 
just started to open the flower. But I dont know how to put a photo in.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dido said:


> Not a problem. I have a nice photo from one
> just started to open the flower. But I dont know how to put a photo in.



Check out this page on uploading photos: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177.


----------



## Dido (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for that help. 

Here are the photo of my just opening Fargesii. 







So hope it has worked.


----------



## Dido (Mar 14, 2010)

Here the photo of the bloom

just trying to get it clear. 




[/URL]Free Online Games[/IMG]


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2010)

Bernie, Princess, The Professor....you've got some pretty rare plants growing there Dido! I think C. acaule is going to remain a stubborn parent though surly it is one of the prettiest species of the genus, just easily forgotten because it is notoriously difficult to maintain in the long haul. I think more work needs to be done with all members of Trigonipedia as well - both their propagation and using them in hybrids. The potential there is great.

BTW, nice C. fargesii. Please post again when it's fully open. Also, we'd be interested in seeing any Cyps that flower for you - this forum stays pretty darn quiet most times and anything to spice it up would be most appreciated!


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2010)

I are right acaule is not easy. 

I only have succes with one clone. I tryed it a lot of times. 
Now it is hopefully working. Last year I expected my new seedlings for flowering, but only leaves. So hopefully this year I will have a lot of blooms. 
Till now I dont tryed to get Hybrids, I more like to grow my plants, and get them stronger.
If all worked good I can show you a really rare plant, it just looks out of the ground. It never blommed for me, so I hope it will be the one. 

Will show when it is time.


----------

